# What do you drive er..Wanna drive?



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

And I'm not talking about asses here... 

CARS - what do you have, what do you want? 

i'm up for some of this talk lol...


----------



## colochine (Dec 16, 2011)

Trucks? 

07 avalanche.


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

colochine said:


> Trucks?
> 
> 07 avalanche.


 
Thats what you want, or you currently got?

I take it your a truck guy, not a car guy lol.

Currently got a 2005 f250 h-d edition left from my dads passing..pain in the ass to wash and wax though


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

I've a few. But the primary go getter is a 4 runner.


----------



## colochine (Dec 16, 2011)

Lol yup that's what i have. I'll see if I have a picture somewhere.


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

We had toyota trucks consecutivly before the ford


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh,no... who is we?


----------



## colochine (Dec 16, 2011)

zespheley said:


> We had toyota trucks consecutivly before the ford



That king ranch is a beast lol I'd hate to clean it. You have to hire some day labor to do it for you.

Here is mine: View attachment 37749

5% tint so u can't see up in u windows...


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> I've a few. But the primary go getter is a 4 runner.


 cannot argue with u there


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Oh,no... who is we?


  me my mother and little brother haha


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

colochine said:


> That king ranch is a beast lol I'd hate to clean it. You have to hire some day labor to do it for you.
> 
> Here is mine: View attachment 37749
> 
> 5% tint so u can't see up in u windows...


 
not bad...i squint at the color though lol.  a friend has that in dark green


----------



## colochine (Dec 16, 2011)

Lol I had a yellow Sonoma before this so it's a step down in the color dept for me.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

zespheley said:


> cannot argue with u there



lol why that's just purdy!


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> lol why that's just purdy!


 
I was hoping to get a ride in it XD (jk)  saw it coming out from the gym


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

colochine said:


> Lol I had a yellow Sonoma before this so it's a step down in the color dept for me.


 
i got used to seeing yellow when the newer Camaro came out lol


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

zespheley said:


> I was hoping to get a ride in it XD (jk)  saw it coming out from the gym



Nice! Where abouts in cali are you?

I give rides.


----------



## zespheley (Dec 17, 2011)

southern.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

zespheley said:


> southern.



So. Cal. myself. Temeula, baby , you can't get much further south than that.


----------



## zespheley (Dec 17, 2011)

True


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

zespheley said:


> True



OOps, I meant Temecula.


----------



## Laborer (Dec 17, 2011)

Wife drives an Trailblazer SS
I have a 99 ls1 maro

And a hooptie chrysler for work


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 17, 2011)

What i want.




What I got
2001 f150 4x4 my baby
And the wife has a 2011 fiesta awesime fuel mileage!


----------



## Laborer (Dec 17, 2011)

The raptor is sick! Just hate all the issues with frames twisting


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 17, 2011)

I just wish I could stop taking the fukkin subway.  So, a helicopter would be nice!


----------



## swollen (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm driving a ford five hundred, but would rather be in a truck or an suv.


----------



## flexxthese (Dec 17, 2011)

03 mustang mach 1, and a 94 f350 king cab (for moar bitches). Honestly, i'd love a Ferrari. Realistically, i'm happy as hell with what I have. I got a fast toy to beat on in the summer heat, and a workhorse to move the hay and plow the snow in the winter.


----------



## hypno (Dec 17, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> So. Cal. myself. Temeula, baby , you can't get much further south than that.



Ramona  that's where I grew up well okay I never grew up and wont ever but that is where I was b4

02 toy pre runner. Had an 03 new but had to let it go. I want another. I don't much like the new style but love them from 2001 - 2004


----------



## flexxthese (Dec 17, 2011)

Laborer said:


> The raptor is sick! Just hate all the issues with frames twisting



What I shame, i haven't kept up on any stories about them but they seemed awesome. I got to ride in one and it was a blast (on the street). I hear some rumor about an SVT Ranger?


----------



## Laborer (Dec 17, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> What I shame, i haven't kept up on any stories about them but they seemed awesome. I got to ride in one and it was a blast (on the street). I hear some rumor about an SVT Ranger?




I looked at a used raptor at a dealer here and noticed body lines didnt much up very well(cab and bed). Looked it up on internet and noticed it was a issue alot of people had. Kinda sucked I liked the truck.

Svt ranger would be sick ecoboost and small truck


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 17, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> What I shame, i haven't kept up on any stories about them but they seemed awesome. I got to ride in one and it was a blast (on the street). I hear some rumor about an SVT Ranger?



That could be cool, ive owned a few rangers but im too big for them now lol!!


----------



## flexxthese (Dec 17, 2011)

^^  I just googled it, guess it was an old prototype, no idea if they're ever gonna go through with it.

Ford SVT Lightning Bolt Ranger Prototype - Performance & Road Test - Motor Trend

I get that it's the little brother of the lightning, but it's kind of a game name, might as well have named it the shooting star.


----------



## vancouver (Dec 17, 2011)

I drive a Mercedes CLK55 AMG convertible.

I want a Porsche Panamera

I'll probably end up with a Porcshe Cayenne though, I have 4 kids and we all ski (except the 2.5 year old, next year). I could also go with an FX45 or deisel Taureg


----------



## Chubby (Dec 17, 2011)

I drive a Beetle.  I have no desire to drive any other car.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 17, 2011)

Chubby said:


> I drive a Beetle.  I have no desire to drive any other car.



Why am I not surprised?


----------



## zespheley (Dec 17, 2011)

..


----------



## flexxthese (Dec 17, 2011)

^^ is the one on the driver's side trying to balance herself by standing staggered?


----------



## Tuco (Dec 17, 2011)

2004 Dodge Hemi Regular Cab, got the Flowmaster on it too. Waiting to put a little 1 inch lift on it.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

zespheley said:


> ..



Can that woman on the right, really fit in a Ferrari!?


----------



## TonyMack (Dec 17, 2011)

Ruf RT12
0-60 in 3.3 seconds
Top speed 220+ mph






YouTube Video


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 17, 2011)

I want a Ford Raptor as well. My Crew Cab 5.4 is having to meet my needs right now.    
 Cars, well I really want a 2012 Boss 302 with the track key, but my ssp 5.0 coupe is having to do suit right now.


----------



## zespheley (Dec 17, 2011)

Cmon jerks Lol


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

zespheley said:


> Cmon jerks Lol



You look very familiar to me, I can't quite put my finger on it yet. 

But it'll come to me.

Where in cali are you?


----------



## flexxthese (Dec 17, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Where in cali are you?





I know, i know! But I won't ruin her fun.


----------



## zespheley (Dec 18, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> You look very familiar to me, I can't quite put my finger on it yet.
> 
> But it'll come to me.
> 
> Where in cali are you?


 i'd tell you but depending on who you are and where you may know me from, I need to "save" my reputation lol. Didn't think i'd run into anyone who knows me here.. >.<


----------



## zespheley (Dec 18, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> I know, i know! But I won't ruin her fun.


 hahaha thanks for leaving some fun for me


----------



## flexxthese (Dec 18, 2011)

zespheley said:


> hahaha thanks for leaving some fun for me



Hey it's only a good time if we're both having fun, right?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 18, 2011)

zespheley said:


> hahaha thanks for leaving some fun for me


 so are you a dude or some weird crap?


----------



## zespheley (Dec 18, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so are you a dude or some weird crap?


Um WTF kos? No! Lol. That was random


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 18, 2011)

been plenty of fake chicks on the site


----------



## zespheley (Dec 18, 2011)

I'll prove it's me what do u want


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 18, 2011)

nothing...i just thought that was a weird convo about keeping your secret...suspicious talk


----------



## zespheley (Dec 18, 2011)

Lol I'm from Mojave desert


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 18, 2011)

From late March until late November/early December I'm riding my '97 1200 Bandit.  When the snow flies I'm in the '04 Cavalier.  

Never much been into cars.  Motorcycles, though, are another matter.  The '97 Bandit is near perfect.  Plus I'm the original owner.


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 18, 2011)

I have: 
GMC Sierra Crew Cab Short Box
9" lift kit w/ 20" wheels wrapped in 35's.  Going 37's when these run down
Intake, exhaust dumped, custom tuned, and 4.88 gears front and back
Debadged, demolded, and little things here and there I did


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2011)

Let's see:
2005 Audi TT Roadster
2006 F-150 Super Crew
2008 Z06 'Vette


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> From late March until late November/early December I'm riding my '97 1200 Bandit.


Nice bike-
used to have a 99 CBR 600F4
We were out near Southpark Co doing top end runs. The guy on the 1200 Bandit and I were neck and neck. From a take off, he'd smoke me...I could out run him in the corners. Was a fun day.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 18, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Nice bike-
> used to have a 99 CBR 600F4
> We were out near Southpark Co doing top end runs. The guy on the 1200 Bandit and I were neck and neck. From a take off, he'd smoke me...I could out run him in the corners. Was a fun day.



Thanks!  The 600F4 is a sweet handler.  The Bandit has a ton of torque, but can't keep up on the top end or in the corners.  Although it's far more capable at cornering than I am.


----------



## zespheley (Dec 18, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> I have:
> GMC Sierra Crew Cab Short Box
> 9" lift kit w/ 20" wheels wrapped in 35's. Going 37's when these run down
> Intake, exhaust dumped, custom tuned, and 4.88 gears front and ack
> Debadged, demolded, and little things here and there I did


 

How much did you invest in that? 0_0


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 18, 2011)

awesome bs in this thread


----------



## Ted Shred (Dec 18, 2011)

I like my car, but I love my '66 GMC:







given to me by my grandfather in the 80s.  I really should replace those el-cheapo side mirrors tho. (The truck is near mint, all those spots are on the photo)


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 18, 2011)

Ideally:

Hennessey Venom GT
Koenigsegg Agera
Ariel Atom 3

More realistically:

Lotus Exige S
BMW 1M
BMW M3
Modified Mazda Miata with a Corvette engine


----------



## flexxthese (Dec 18, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> nothing...i just thought that was a weird convo about keeping your secret...suspicious talk



it's a broad, no worries. 


Lovin the old GMC. There's nothing like old trucks, back when they were real trucks. All this new shit is nice, but it feels like you're just driving a big car. My favorites are the 70's ford highboys. Theres one for sale in town that needs some motor work, i'd love to pick it up if i had more time to screw with it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 18, 2011)

i like c 10s and scottsdales for trucks...never had one


i have 2007 1100 yamaha cruiser...5 000 miles...one owner(me)

2001 malibu
2000 jeep cherokee
97 monte carlo


very lame....soon we are getting the wife an hhr


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 18, 2011)

zespheley said:


> How much did you invest in that? 0_0



Got the lift and tires of craigslist: $1000
Rims, tune, interior mods: $3400
Exhaust and intake: $700

Installed lift myself in my driveway with hand tools and saved a bunch of $$$$ there...


----------



## zespheley (Dec 18, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> Got the lift and tires of craigslist: $1000
> Rims, tune, interior mods: $3400
> Exhaust and intake: $700
> 
> Installed lift myself in my driveway with hand tools and saved a bunch of $$$$ there...


 
Not bad lol...Always love saving moola by doing it self.


----------



## xMADxMACx (Dec 18, 2011)

Jeep


----------



## MDR (Dec 18, 2011)

Got a chance to test drive a loaded Challenger awhile back, and it was pretty badass. Remarkable acceleration and overall speed. Wouldn't mind a new Mustang Boss 302, either.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## rage racing (Dec 18, 2011)

2003 F-350 diesel dually (black) every day......

2010 GT500 (white w/blue stripes) when I feel like playin......

both are modified heavily.

I really want a lifted 4door Wrangler though...


----------



## Ted Shred (Dec 18, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> it's a broad, no worries.
> 
> 
> Lovin the old GMC. There's nothing like old trucks, back when they were real trucks. All this new shit is nice, but it feels like you're just driving a big car. My favorites are the 70's ford highboys. Theres one for sale in town that needs some motor work, i'd love to pick it up if i had more time to screw with it.



Thanks man.  Yeah, there's definitely something about old trucks.  I've put mine into a couple local "show 'n shines" and it's cool ogling at all the vintage beauties. 

I was actually a Ford man back in the day and had a '72 F250 and a '68 (iirc) F150 before my grandad gave me the '66 GMC.  Loved both of 'em.


----------



## rage racing (Dec 22, 2011)

YouTube Video











Weekend toy....


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 22, 2011)

SRT-10!!  I'm picking up one of these this summer finally!  I turned 25 so my insurance dropped to a realistic price.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 22, 2011)

Turning 25 is a teaser.  When you turn 40 is when it gets really cheap.


----------



## vancouver (Dec 22, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> SRT-10!! I'm picking up one of these this summer finally! I turned 25 so my insurance dropped to a realistic price.


 
LOL, you are definitely from Alberta!!!

If you're waiting for the insurance cost to come down, you are in for a rude awakening when you discover how much that truck is going to cost you to maintain. 9 MPG in the city, tires are going to be $300 a peice easily and full brake job is going to set you back about 2G's. You'll probably be doing a full brake job every 2 years. Those high end rotors are usually only turned once. That thing has got to take 9 liters of oil and you're probably going to want to run synthetic.

Now if money doesn't matter, I say have fun...


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 22, 2011)

vancouver said:


> LOL, you are definitely from Alberta!!!
> 
> If you're waiting for the insurance cost to come down, you are in for a rude awakening when you discover how much that truck is going to cost you to maintain. 9 MPG in the city, tires are going to be $300 a peice easily and full brake job is going to set you back about 2G's. You'll probably be doing a full brake job every 2 years. Those high end rotors are usually only turned once. That thing has got to take 9 liters of oil and you're probably going to want to run synthetic.
> 
> Now if money doesn't matter, I say have fun...



Trucks > Cars 

O believe me I know the parts for this unit won't be cheap.  As far as installing them I'll do that on my own.  I was in the RAP (registered apprentice program) during high school as an automotive service technician (aka mechanic!).  I went to college after I graduated and got my first year done.  I wanted to get a trade ticket before I went to university but I hated my job so I went to uni earlier than planned. 

This is definitely not an investment, just a toy that I've wanted for a very long time


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 22, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Turning 25 is a teaser.  When you turn 40 is when it gets really cheap.



Sweet, than in a few more years I can start using my senior discounts on Tuesdays lol.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 22, 2011)

What I have:






What I want:


----------



## maniclion (Dec 23, 2011)

We have a 2008 BMW 128i and a 2011 BMW 135i Convertible, we traded in the X6 for the latter.

I plan on getting the 1 Series M Coupe sometime soon.


----------



## AdmiralPellaeon (Jan 4, 2012)

I drive a Mitsubishi FTO GPX 2.00Ltr V6 (200BHP)


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 4, 2012)

I drive an '09 Range Rover Sport.  I'm thinking about trading it in on a left over 2011 Mercedes S550 if I can get it for the right price, but my fiancee calls it an old mans car.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 4, 2012)

2010 Chevy Silverado 2wd extended cab. Had a truck for 10 years, love em. Wife drives a 2011 BMW 325i, too small but she likes it.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 4, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> 2010 Chevy Silverado 2wd extended cab. Had a truck for 10 years, love em. Wife drives a 2011 BMW 325i, too small but she likes it.




I was corrected by my lovely wife, her car is a 328i Sedan.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jan 4, 2012)

I've got an 07 infiniti m35. Love it!


----------



## mber (Jan 4, 2012)

Driving now 96 Impala, 02 Vstar 1100, and 83 Olds 98.  Work in progress 89 Caprice, turning it rat rod by cutting off the roof.  Buying next week 98 Suburban 2500 454cu.


----------

